# Desperate Greekies



## BlueDeathOrgUK (Oct 26, 2010)

My auntie Michelle has been running this charity for 15 years.

Desperate Greekies

She raises funds to hire a vet to mass neuter stray cats and dogs on the streets in Greece. They are then returned to the streets as there are no real shelters in Greece and the ones that do exist have no funding and they only get fed bread. The neutering program breaks the breeding cycle, thus preventing more being born into a terrible life of cruelty.

Some of the stories I've heard about the cruelty over there is enough to make you sick. They don't have their own RSPCA over there and animals are worthless. Dogs lie in the road, dead or dying and people drive straight over them - not round them. Dogs tied up with bale-twine - leaving huge gashes in their throats.......... my auntie has rehomed quite a few of these animals in the UK and abroad. She has a house full of rescues herself.

Currently we are collecting empty printer cartridges (laser or inkjet) and old/broken mobile phones. The proceeds from this go to pay for essential vet bills and rehoming. Michelle doesn't get a lot of donations - she spends £1000's of her own money on this cause. That is how much it means to her.

If you can help, please let me know and I'll send you some free stationary (prepaid envelopes etc)

Also on Facebook Desperate Greekies | Facebook


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

BlueDeathOrgUK said:


> My auntie Michelle has been running this charity for 15 years.
> 
> Desperate Greekies
> 
> ...


Hi I work for a company that uses a lot of cartridges and would be willing to give you all the empties, we have a sack full ATM. 
How does collections work?


----------



## BlueDeathOrgUK (Oct 26, 2010)

Excellent! Thanks for the quick response. :thumbup:

You can register to receive free stationary - envelopes and boxes. I've ordered some boxes and placed them in various companies in my area and once the box is ready, there is a number you ring for them to collect for free.

If you register on the site, you are allocated your own ID number and then all collections are credited to you for your great deed.

Here's how:
Raise Money for your chosen beneficiary by Recycling Your Mobiles, Inkjets, Laser or Toner Cartridges | Recycle4Charity.co.uk

- From the drop down list, find Desperate Greekies C17001
- Fill in your details and select whether you want the charity to contact you with updates etc. 
- Select if you want to recycle phones or cartridges. The envelopes are only small and can hold 2 inkjets.
- You will receive these free of charge. Returns are all free too.
- Put your contact details on the box so people know who to get in touch with if necessary (ext number etc)

Lasers and inkjets have to be recycled separately but I've done is told people to put them all in one box and then I'll sort them out.

There are also posters you can download or request to be sent out, where you put them on work notice boards or near the collection box. Most people have at least 2 broken mobile phones in drawers. The company pay up to £30 each for these and £1 per inkjet - all funds need for vet bills etc.

Many thanks for your help, if you need any help let me know


----------

